# Question on Ordering some Year One Aluminum Rally 2 Wheels...



## System (7 mo ago)

So, as the title says, I'm going to order some Year One 17" aluminum Rally 2s for my 1970. I've read about every post I can find on them and was surprised at the tire sizes that many here run with stock suspension and no clearance issues. I like the staggered setup with 8" in the front and 9" in the rear. Finding tires I like in 17" is a bit tougher as most tread patterns look more like they belong on a modern super car as opposed to a classic cruiser. Anyways, I found a Cooper performance tire with a more traditional looking pattern. It's the Zeon RS3-G1. I was going to do 245/45R17 on 8" in the front and 275/40R17 on 9" in the rear. Should end up being the same height.

Here is the tire: https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...eSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes#RatingsReviews

What do you all think about this setup? I realize that every car is different but it seems like others are running the same size without clearance issues? Any thoughts on this setup or other suggestions would be appreciated...


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi System, I went with redline tires from Diamondback on my 67 with stock suspension. I didn't want any rubbing issues in front or back so went with 225/45/17 on 8 inches up front and 245/45/17 with 9 inches in rear. I like the stance and look and the fact I have no rubbing issues.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the thoughts! I think the 1970-72 have a bit more room. It's tough to figure without an expensive measure tool. Good news is, I have a great family tire shop that will try a size and if it doesn't work, go down a bit...


----------



## M91196 (Oct 11, 2020)

245/45 and 285/40 fit my 68 and you should have more room than 68
I prefer the high performance summer tire vs all season so I went with Nitto NT555
View attachment 154643


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

M91196 said:


> 245/45 and 285/40 fit my 68 and you should have more room than 68
> I prefer the high performance summer tire vs all season so I went with Nitto NT555
> View attachment 154643



Thats's a great looking tire. Thanks for sharing it and it might now be a leading contender... Appreciate the thoughts on fitment too!


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Got er' done today fellas. Went with the sizes mentioned above in the Nitto NT555 G2 as mentioned above... I'm VERY happy with the outcome...

*Before: Crager SS 14's in the front and 15's in the rear.
*









*After: *


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I can certainly appreciate the Cragar look, but the Rally's fit the bill real well. And, those aluminum ones are the bomb. 

They look great on your car!


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Thanks much Noel!!! When I was 19 back in the early 90's, I bought a red 69 Camaro. They were cheap and abundant back then. It too came with Crager SS rims. I guess that trend never dies. Anyways, on that car I went with American Racing Outlaw 1 wheels as they looked tough to a kid. But now that I'm older, I prefer an OE look over aftermarket. These Rally 2s fit that bill perfectly for me...


----------



## M91196 (Oct 11, 2020)

She’d look meaner if you lowered her


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

It's a consideration for sure. Have other priorities at this point though...


----------

